# Flex/crack in Ceiling seam advice please - Pic's inside...



## vtvette (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello all - looking for advice on how to attack a crack in a ceiling joint. Most of the tape was cracking along this upper most ceiling seam as shown in the pic's below. The studs seem to be 24" on center. I've re-screwed the sheetrock to the studs and cleaned out the old mud from the seam but there is still quite a bit of flex/deflection in the sheetrock, especially between the center of the studs. I know this will only result in the seam cracking in the future unless I secure the sheetrock so it cannot flex/deflect/diaphragm. 

Any ideas on how I can secure the sheetrock in the area between the studs would be most appreciated!!

Thank you!


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

This isn't a solution for your particular problem, I don't think, but it may just help to lead you to an answer. Personally, I can't submit any helpful advice as I've not had experience fixing an issue like this. I do know that with a house my family is looking to build, we are considering this kind of system to help prevent issues like yours which this system is supposed to fix.

Check it out and I hope it helps!:
http://www.straitflex.com/downloads/literature/X_Crack_Brochure_WEB.pdf


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I would probably approach that one by pulling all the paper out and starting over with a mesh tape.


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

PoleCat said:


> I would probably approach that one by pulling all the paper out and starting over with a mesh tape.


I was rethinking about this situation, and I agree with PoleCat. I see mesh tape and plaster or whatever it was they used way back in the day (40's and 50's buildings that I work on) where they always used that in the corners, and WOW. That stuff does not crack. Takes some serious demolishing work to give meshed corners issues. Then again, things were made to last way back then as well . Not saying they aren't today, but I'll tell ya, some of that stuff- serious stuff.


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

How well does mesh tape hold up to the kind of loads a peak where the drywall comes together would sustain? I know it's pretty good for corners and everything, but I seem to recall something about that x-crack system which is supposed to essentially create a floating layer over the peak which allows for the shifting of the two separate planes and thus prevent cracking from occurring. I do remember though, that it's installation requires doing something before the sheetrock goes up in the first place, which is why I suggested the x-crack is just a way at finding a solution. Maybe the mesh works, I could be wrong. I think I'm about to go google how it works.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

If you are still having a significant amount of movement between the two sufaces then no type of solid joint will survive that. The picture made it look like the initial adhesion of the paper had failed rather than a good joint had been ripped apart by movement. But if it really is movement going on I would probably caulk the opening with a flexable sealant then install some molding, being sure to nail it only on one side leaving the other side free to "float".


----------

